# Henry County



## provider (May 7, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## provider (May 7, 2014)

I found 15 nice blacks, 50 spikes, 2 yellows and 5 greys on the east side of Henry County this Past Saturday. There were at least 100 spikes that had already dried up. Need some rain. The yellows were in the open where the most sun was available. The rest were around live white ash. All of the sponge were Fresssssh!!!!!


----------



## rondorosa (Apr 25, 2013)

hey P. W. R.K. here...I know THE PROVIDER.....I havnt found anything but that DRYADS SADDLE...aka PHEASANT BACK...call me later....gator


----------



## provider (May 7, 2014)

Hey R.K.,

You gonna look this weekend? I plan on going even if I have to wear a rainsuit. Need to find them while I can. Won't be long and it will be all over in our area!!!! I have a craving for the big YELLOWS!!!


----------



## rondorosa (Apr 25, 2013)

a friend of mine found a hundred fifty greys North East Henry County


----------



## provider (May 7, 2014)

Found 23 big yellows this past weekend before the rain. They were fairly fresh. Hopefully the rain will bring a few more up but I think it is over in Henry County.... Not a exceptional year, but better than some I have had in the past.


----------

